# Got-cha plug?



## kb (Mar 14, 2003)

Hello all  
How do most of you tie them to your line?
Leaders and knots etc.

Thanks,KB :


----------



## PlankCaster (Oct 22, 2001)

KB,
If I've got the time to do it before I get to the pier I like to take the extra effort to tie about a 10 inch double line with a spider hitch then connect 18 or 20 inches of 40lb Trilene Big Game with a no name knot, then connect to the Gotchya with an 8 turn improved clinch.
Tight lines and popped riggers


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

I generally just take a 30lb leader(floro prefered) and either a palomar or a cinch knot to the plug. Now the leader is normally connected to the running line with a albright.


----------



## George Gravier (Oct 28, 1999)

2.6" 50 pound test to gotcha with palomar or uni attatched to small black swivel and palomar from main line..........geo


----------



## GraphixDude (Apr 21, 2003)

I think a leader would probably be a good idea but in all the fish I have caught since Bucket turned me on to the gotcha plug lure i had just tied the line to the lure with no leader and never had a problem with broken lines. Might have just been lucky (because I know they sure do have choppers) but no problems for me.

*



I like to take the extra effort to tie about a 10 inch double line with a spider hitch then connect 18 or 20 inches of 40lb Trilene Big Game with a no name knot, then connect to the Gotchya with an 8 turn improved clinch.

Click to expand...

*  wow some of yall get technical when you explain fishin stuff! 

**fires up the favorite search engine in another browser..


----------



## George Gravier (Oct 28, 1999)

That may be ok for small bluefish but a spanish will cut you off in a heartbeat...geo


----------



## kb (Mar 14, 2003)

Thanks for the info guys.Ihave seen the double line setup befor. Now i know how to tie it.  KB


----------



## Heaver (Feb 7, 2001)

I agree, a good sized spanish will have no problem cutting through fishing line, many times the line won't even come tight before it is cut.

Personally I like the single 40-50lb leader method and prefer to keep the double line leaders for offshore use. I have have never used florocarbon for leader on gotcha plugs, I think it is a good idea and am trying it this year.

Check out this short article:



http://members.cox.net/files/jj.htm


----------



## PlankCaster (Oct 22, 2001)

Heaver,
The main reason I use the small double line is because I just have more faith in that leader system than I do some of my other knots. I have used the back to back uni and various others but just never had the same confidence in them. Just one of those fishermans quirks I reckon
Tight lines and popped riggers


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2003)

OK Gang - one more opinion. When the water hits 68 degrees and until early october, I'll be their chasing the spanish mackerel. Personally, I think they're one of the most handsome fish that swims - and equally good on the table. Not to mention their tenacity. Man ! I nailed a 6(+) pounder off the end of the VB pier a few years ago...the fish left the water and hit the gotcha " from the top while airborne". 
Now, personally, having used all kinds or lines, knots and rigs, favorite rig now always includes 30 - 40 lb shock leader of floro. I attach it to terminal line with a blood knot, or sometimes, triple surgeons loop (easier!, and quicker).
To tie on the gotcha (and clark spoons, by the way) I use a "loop knot", which gives the plug "one hell of a lot more action" than any form of tight knot - increasing my hook up percentage with far fewer "missed hook-ups" when they strike.
Mirro-lures have called it "mirro-lure knot", however, I've been tying it for 40 years. But that's OK...it's the same knot no matter whet its called.
Tie a simple overhand knot loop first - then slip the tag end through the lure eye - bringing the tag end through the overhand knot on the return. Slip it down to the desired loop size and put another double overhand knot behind it. (incidentally, today the overhand knot is also called a surgeons knot!....but I'm no surgeon. And in the scouts in the fifties, it was then - called an over-hand knot ?....Whatever ! Hah ! 
And guess what? The loop knot is one we don't even have to spit on !


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

i generally just tie em to the end of my fishing line


----------



## GraphixDude (Apr 21, 2003)

> * Damn some of yall get technical when you explain fishin stuff!*


LOL...see what I mean. Dangit! now I have to go do more research to see what the heck Windhawk was talking about!  

Thanks for all the info you dropped in there everyone. I am going to do some research and try to learn the methods you guys talked about above. More hook ups and less misses sounds good to me!


----------



## PlankCaster (Oct 22, 2001)

Windhawk,
I've used that one myself but heard it reffered to as the Homer Rhode loop knot. Different strokes I reckon. When you say you use a "shock" leader do you use a real shock leader, one that wraps around your spool to prevent break offs? Curious
Tight lines and popped riggers


----------

